# Base Contest Voting Begins



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Voting for the Base Design Contest is now under way.

To choose your favourite head over to http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=26136 and vote in the poll.


This contest is sponsored by: 


Please take a few moments to visit our sponsor!​


----------

